# something funky happened and now I cant boot. [solved]

## dirtbag

it goes something like this ..

```

* Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...

* Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains.. 

bla bla bla

try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: 

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

*filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

give root password for maintenance..

```

after I login,  fdisk -l  shows nothing..

If I boot up system rescue CD, I can fsck /dev/sda3 just fine.. no errors at all.

soooo, I assume this is a kernel problem with the filesystem driver missing?

I didnt compile a new kernel that I know of.. is there anything else that could be causing this?

-dbLast edited by dirtbag on Wed Aug 18, 2010 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

Are you using an initrd?  If not, something seems wrong with udev or something related to device node creation, since we already know your hard drive is accessible because it started to run the boot scripts.

If you are using an initrd, you should try hitting shift+page_up and see if you can spot messages related to the identification of hard drives.  I have a feeling that either your hard drive controller isn't being recognized or this is an IDE drive with an old style controller driver being loaded (that uses hdx instead of sdx device names).  However fdisk -l showing nothing implies that the controller isn't being used at all.

----------

## dirtbag

there is no initrd, I compile everything I need into the kernel, which btw, I checked the kernel and 

ext2 and ext3 are compiled into the kernel.. so yea, its something weird with udev/baselayout.

regards,

db

----------

## krinn

 *dirtbag wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I didnt compile a new kernel that I know of..
> 
> -db

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6293727-highlight-udev.html#6293727

----------

## dirtbag

krinn, you have saved the day yet again!   :Very Happy: 

have a beer on me!

thanks/regards,

db

----------

## krinn

i'm actually drinking one  :Smile: 

----------

